# Word of the day askew



## Ken N Tx (Mar 9, 2015)

If you type “askew” in the *Google* search bar, the page will tilt slightly clockwise. 
CLICK HERE


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice find!


----------

